
SHARE: Blogs: Views on the Mainframe Skills Gap, Generation by Generation - rbanffy
http://www.share.org/p/bl/ar/blogaid=588
======
fundabulousrIII
Won't comment on this article or it's relevance for current professionals..but
did have an interesting conversation with a fellow who had been working with
mainframes forever in a small colo in Norcross Ga.

He noted that his maintenance|upgrade work on legacy mainframes and
architectures were typically week long affairs that brought him about 8-10K.
He also noted that he knew all of the people in the US who could perform that
work by name.

